# Canada's military peers into future, and it's scary



## TcDohl (17 Oct 2009)

*http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/711772--canada-s-military-peers-into-future-and-it-s-scary*



> OTTAWA–The war between India and Pakistan spills over into Toronto's immigrant suburbs. A terrorist sleeper cell poisons Montreal's water system. Mandatory military service is enacted for young and new Canadians.
> 
> While the country's politicians debate what Canada's engagement in Afghanistan will look like after the current mission ends in 2011, the military has already peered far past that date to determine its training and equipment needs and the worst-case scenarios it must prepare to face.
> 
> ...


----------



## blacktriangle (17 Oct 2009)

I would agree that the thought of all our army "going commando" is quite scary.


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Oct 2009)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> I would agree that the thought of all our army "going commando" is quite scary.



Luckily our highland regiments are 'anticipating future tasks', and are already leading the way in this vision of the future.  iper:


----------



## GAP (17 Oct 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Luckily our *highland regiments* are 'anticipating future tasks', and are already leading the way in this vision of the future.  iper:



What....they're hemming their kilts?    ;D


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (17 Oct 2009)

The introduction of national military service for new Canadians in 2016 to tackle large immigration flows and a depleted military.

More excellent reporting from the Star... random report, with absolutely no military spokesman quotes.


----------



## 155mmMoose (17 Oct 2009)

Oh no! Terrorists in a geographic rainbow known as the "arc of instability" are pissing off the Canadian military?
Sucks to be them.  ^-^


----------



## brihard (17 Oct 2009)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Luckily our highland regiments are 'anticipating future tasks', and are already leading the way in this vision of the future.  iper:



That's just how we roll.  ;D


----------



## bdave (18 Oct 2009)

155mmMoose said:
			
		

> Oh no! Terrorists in a geographic rainbow known as the "arc of instability" are pissing off the Canadian military?
> Sucks to be them.  ^-^


----------



## X-mo-1979 (18 Oct 2009)

The arc of instability.Ill take that one.Sounds warmer than the arctic.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (18 Oct 2009)

By 2019 Afghanistan might have an army and police that is responsible for its own security, maybe.  Canada is defended by the Arctic, Pacific, and Atlantic Oceans.  Should we choose, isolation is an option.  Intervening if failed states has not often had a positive outcome.


----------



## marlborough (18 Oct 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> By 2019 Afghanistan might have an army and police that is responsible for its own security, maybe.  Canada is defended by the Arctic, Pacific, and Atlantic Oceans.  Should we choose, isolation is an option.  Intervening if failed states has not often had a positive outcome.



Not intervening has also not often had positive incomes.  Take Somalia...


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Oct 2009)

Those are the best nightmare scenarios they can come up with?  :boring:

What about zombie-plagues, aliens or Mothra?  :alarm:


----------



## GAP (18 Oct 2009)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Those are the best nightmare scenarios they can come up with?  :boring:
> 
> What about zombie-plagues, aliens or Mothra?  :alarm:



Shhh....that's the next chapter....don't give away the story!!!  ;D


----------



## brihard (18 Oct 2009)

Tango2Bravo said:
			
		

> Those are the best nightmare scenarios they can come up with?  :boring:
> 
> What about zombie-plagues, aliens or Mothra?  :alarm:



I remember me and a few of the boys would debate the merits of various FOBs in the event that the Zombpocalypse hit while we were deployed...  ;D


----------



## Kilo_302 (21 Nov 2009)

I would add "climate refugees" from the our neighbours to the south, and their neighbours in turn.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Nov 2009)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> I would add "climate refugees" from the our neighbours to the south, and their neighbours in turn.



Holy crap, you see Dyer speak once and your fixated.....


----------



## Kilo_302 (22 Nov 2009)

Actually I have seen him speak several times, and on several different issues. I am sure you aware he didn't coin the term climate refugees.  There are many individuals (academics, military officers you name it) who are concerned with climate change and its possible spin off effects. He is but one.  But yes I will admit that his latest talk has got me thinking.


----------



## mariomike (22 Nov 2009)

Gwynne Dyer is not very popular with con Conrad Black.
"This had the result that Dyer's column has since been unavailable in the more mainstream Canadian newspapers, and consequently completely unavailable in large parts of the country.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwynne_Dyer#Controversial_discontinuations


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (22 Nov 2009)

Dyer - 175 papers in 45 countries?  I get his column once a month and the editor must pick and choose the oddest ones or maybe he's just gone odd, writing things just to be odd.  I'm not sure.  Back in the pre-Scott Taylor days Dyer used to do a lot of TV commentary and I thought he was just fine back then, only a little odd.


----------

